# Advice on Fish Replica Mounts???



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

I thought about the possibility of getting a fiberglass replica made of the 34" speckled trout I caught last week.

I have always ignored this option, because the thought of a "plastic" fish on my wall just sounded wrong.

First of all, do they look fake, or could they pass for the real thing? Also, is this replica going to actually look like my fish, or a "real" fish for that matter??? I don't want it to look like a kid's toy!

I have found several out-of-state places online that charge anywhere from $12 to over $20 per inch. From some of the photos of their work, many obviously look fake. 

Are there any places relatively local that do a fantastic job for a lower, more reasonable price? 

Any comments or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.kingsailfishmounts.com/fishmounts.php try this they aren't local but they are talked highly of


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the link. 

I checked out the pictures of seatrout mounts..... not very realistic! The cost would still be way over $300. For that price, it should at least look like a seatrout! It looked as thought the girth was not in proportion to the length. The seatrout mounts looked too slender, and didn't have very much detail. However, some of the other fish species looked OK. 

Does anyone actually have any experience with fish replicas? My goal is to find someone who can make a life-like replica, both in shape and color. In addition, the surface of the mount should have texture and appear as though there are scales covering its surface.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*mounts*

Blackwater taxidermy in Suffolk. I have used them several times. Their fiberglass mounts look like they could swim away. They blow skin mounts away. Artie Meradith left I think but the girl there is real good. I think Artie is somewhere in Maryland.They will most likely tell you where. If you can find him he is great. The work I have seen by other local Taxidermist is garbage.If you want to see one of their mounts P.M. me. also if you have ever been in Wayne Faulks shop They did all his mounts.


----------



## MAUI SON (Jun 22, 2003)

*Mount Replicas*

Hello GoneFish'n
I Have a Rainbow Trout replica done by Bass Pro Shops. (There is a Bass Pro Shop in the Hampton Roads area.) However, ones fish mount is created in their shop Wildlife Creations in Springfield MO. 800-362-2272. 
Even though they are plastic models, the realism is very good. I have had several people look at mine and swear, that the fish is real and not plastic.Check out the Bass Pro Shops In the search field type in Taxidermy and the page with some information and some detailed photos should come up.
The only thing that was negative about my expierence, was the connection of fish to the drift wood for the wall. It was only a fair connection. I had to re-do it my self. But again, the fish replica is very realistic. So, at least check out the website.

Good luck!


----------



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

Dave Saunders of Mountain Breeze Taxidermy is the man. He's in Hampton. You won't get better quality anywhere.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

these arent really anything close to a real lifelike mount, but do a search on ebay for fish mounts and there are some really cheap replicas mostly for around 9.99. i got a 28" drum and it doesnt look too bad for what i paid. they're flat on one side and hang on the wall.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I agree with Rob Holtz Mountain Breeze is the place to go for a replica of your trout. If you want to see what thier work looks like go to the CCA sport fishing show next month. They always have a good set up there and you can see for yourself what thier work is like.


----------



## coralhorizon (May 13, 2002)

*Fish Mounts*

Mountain Breeze is the best Dave saunders is a master of his craft. Call him and ask to see his mounts.


----------

